# Well tile for storage tank



## Willman (Feb 28, 2008)

Heres my storage plan.Talked to the local pre cast dealer in Auburn Maine today. Well tiles are available in 3 and 4 foot diameters. Heights are 18", 3', 4'.
Gallon capacity's for 4' x 4' is 94 gal. per ft. for a total of 376 gals. for $165.00 which works out to  44 cents a gal. 3' x 3' is 65 gals. per ft. total of 195 gals, cost $133.00. 3'x4' as well as 4' x 3' are available. Covers with manhole 3' $62.00, 4' 82.00. 4 x 4 weighs in @ 1200 lbs. ea. 3x3 is 800 lbs. Tiles are fiber reinforced for rust free strength.

I figure to pour a 6" thick insulated and  reinforced slab and stack 3 or 4 high of the 4 x4 s for approx. 1128-1500  gal.(not sure of head space requirement) A lot less $ and weight than a septic tank. Easier install also.Wrap the exterior in multiple layers of 1/2" foam board with overlapping seams.

I will pick up some of the polypro that Sparke got and wrap it inside. One vertical seam. Tank bottom coated with a product from Abatron. 300* working temp,  use it to attach poly to the sides too.  Abatron also has high strength and temp epoxy for joints between tiles and cover. It seems like a better deal than used propane tanks if they are available. No rust issues or propane smell or explosion danger cutting and welding.

Penetrations for piping should be easy with a core bit, The only issue would be to seal the access door but still be able to get in for any possible service.
Any thoughts or missing pieces to this plan ?
One more thing, these prices will be increasing 8% in 3 weeks or so, Whats new.

Will


----------



## sparke (Feb 28, 2008)

Ya I got some advice...  Take some pics so we can see your project   The slab is just to rest on?  Is it going to be buried?


----------



## trehugr (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I am also interested in your project. Mainers come up with some cool ideas.


----------



## Willman (Feb 28, 2008)

> The slab is just to rest on?  Is it going to be buried?



Yes the slab will support the tiles, I am toying with the idea of wet setting the first tile for additional sealing as well as support. I want to bury  3 tiles and maybe have one above floor. Pics will be posted. Still in planning stage.
Will


----------



## Nofossil (Feb 29, 2008)

Suggestion: pay really close attention to insulation and keeping the insulation dry. You're dealing with MUCH higher temperature differences than you have with your attic, and that's supposed to have 15" of insulation. I think it would be hard to ever have too much.


----------

